# How many Series Links do you have



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have seen some more posts (over at forums.directv.com), with people harping on the 50 SL Limit.

I know there are people out there that use more... I understand that.
How ever, I am curious what "most" people have on their units.

When I have been testing some of these versions, I have a hard time filling it up with 50... and that is just with recordings I don't care about.

So time for another poll....

If you have MORE then one R15... then vote either the "average", or the higher value for a single unit.
DON'T add them together

The goal is to get an idea of what the average single r15 unit is responsible for.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

This poll may be biased by the advice, often communicated via this forum, to keep SLs below 20 or expect to pay consequences in reliability.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well... okay....

How many SL's "would you have" if you where using your R15 as you want to.
Regardless of "forum advice" to keep it low


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

That oughta work.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

What do you even need a poll for, of course the majority have less than 20-30 SL's. Most ma and pops in the real world probably dont even have 10.

What now are we going to justify all the limits by this poll ? If the DirecTivos can have unlimited SP's and work almost perfectly then R-15 should too. Of course, I highly doubt the R-15 will "ever" and I mean EVER work as reliably as a DirecTivo as DirecTV seems to have their priorites on adding things just to shut people up over making a fully functional actual working unit.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

On my UTV's I had about 60ish SL. I like to mirror the recording between the recorders incase of recording issues, but more for the fact that it gives me the choice of where I want to view the SL's. With the R15 I've had to limit the extra shows that I use to record just for the hell of it, for a rain day or when I just wanted to watch something different. I hate having to worry about how close to 50 i'm getting.

:soapbox: 
This is my #1 issue with the R15. It's a new box, with more power, but it can't handle the same or more SL's then the UTV or Tivo??? Why??? To me the missing recordings, the way trickplay works, a history that tells you nothing, etc,.... all that can can somewhat understand. But to put a limit on something that's never had a limit before??? That just seems dumb to me, what possible reason made them cap it??? It didn't even have a cap in the Todo list. I've said this before too, if there wasn't a cap on the Todo list I don't think they would have had to make a patch/workaround to fix things falling of it. Heck the only thing that I think had a cap onthe UTV was the history of ~100 or more and had useful info in it. 
Don't get me wrong I do love the R15 and want to see it work all the way but for me to be 98% happy with the R15 it needs to have SL/todo list cap removed and lockups/stabliity fixed. Once that's fixed the rest of the stuff is just minor things that need to be tweaked or logic fixed. Ok I'll get off my Soap box now.

Sorry for the Rant but I really don't understand why that glass ceiling is there on the R15.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bobman said:


> What do you even need a poll for, of course the majority have less than 20-30 SL's. Most ma and pops in the real world probably dont even have 10.
> 
> What now are we going to justify all the limits by this poll ? If the DirecTivos can have unlimited SP's and work almost perfectly then R-15 should too. Of course, I highly doubt the R-15 will "ever" and I mean EVER work as reliably as a DirecTivo as DirecTV seems to have their priorites on adding things just to shut people up over making a fully functional actual working unit.


Why? Why Not?

Umm.... Take a look at the HR10-250... As you get more and more "season passes", the unit get slower and slower and slower. What is the #1 thing we tell users over at TCF on how to make their HR10-250 faster..... remove uneeded Season Passes, delete some recordings from their hard drive, remove uneeded wishlists.... hmmmm sounds familiar?

Same with the SD versions... but that was massively reduced with the 6.x software. I bet if you add 300 Season Passes to the TiVo unit, it would crawl too...

I started this poll to get an idea on what the average and above average user is using.

DirecTV wants to get this product to be the best it can be.... however, everyone here seems to want it yesterday or overnight.... Should it have been better out the door... most definently... but it wasn't. There is anything that can change that. However the software updates that have come out, have improved the unit significantly. This unit is not the same thing that rolled out in November.


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

Trying to keep mine cleaned up to keep the number down. On my old UTV, I was well over 50, but many of those were "dead" shows.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I bet if you add 300 Season Passes to the TiVo unit, it would crawl too...


Bzzt.

There's a thread at TCF where a guy has 380 on his Series 1.

Now, you have to realize, you obviously wouldn't have that many things constantly recording. Even if they were on weekly and were 30-minute shows, it would be recording over 27 hours per day. Most of this guy's stuff were wishlists for movies he wants to catch if/when they're on.

This is exactly why the limit needs to be expanded or removed, though. You setup SP/SL for shows and leave them there for next season. You setup wishlists for specific episodes, movies, etc. you want to catch "someday". It adds up. Sure, if everything in the SL list was for things you always watch, 50 would probably be close to enough. But that's not how some people use a DVR.

I won't vote because I don't have one (and the limit is one of the primary reasons). But if I did, I would be firmly in "I would have more then 50 if I could". With the kids' shows, the wife's shows, my shows, and the stuff my wife and I watch together, it would be difficult to come up with a "top 50". We all have stuff that gets deleted before we watch it, of course, but it's not always the same stuff.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thunder7 said:


> Trying to keep mine cleaned up to keep the number down. On my old UTV, I was well over 50, but many of those were "dead" shows.


LOL, I did the same thing. Just incase the show came back. I have about 5 or 6 of those.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> Bzzt.
> 
> There's a thread at TCF where a guy has 380 on his Series 1.


I didn't say it couldn't be done, it is just it will slow the unit down.
(I would hate to try and move the priorities around with 380.... Just at the 15 I have on my HR10, it takes 3-4 minutes just to move one recording)

I do agree that the limits should be "raised" or eliminated.... that is not the point.
But what would happen if they elimiate the limit, and the unit comes to a complete halt? they can't have that either.

They are planning to increase the limits... They have not abandoned the issue...


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Hmm, 380 SL's, 168 hours in a week.... :scratchin

Some of you (us) are spending way to much time on the couch!


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

I have most of my shows on my D* (33) because its in my living where I watch most my shows plus its more reliable. my R15 only has 9 most are shows I dont care to much about.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Series links don't cut it for me. The shows I tend to record are shown a few times a day. I have two issues with SL and multiple showings.

1>If a new program first airs at 8 pm, then re-airs at 11 pm and 3 am I only want to record the 3 am airring. This minimises conflicts and makes sure that anyone in the house can still watch TV while a recording is happening. otherwise it records the same show three times, even if you only keep one.

2>SL is not intelligent enough to only record episodes, first run or not, at a particular time. For example lets say a show is on at 6:00 pm and 6:30 pm. The 6:00 pm slot is for this seasons episodes, 6:30 for last season. If I set SL for the 6:00 pm episode and only keep the newest one I won't have this seasons show. For some programs this means keeping four episodes just to see one. That is a wast of disk space in my opinion.

For me I just check the guide and recent finds once or twice a week. I set individual records and have what I want.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Same with the SD versions... but that was massively reduced with the 6.x software. I bet if you add 300 Season Passes to the TiVo unit, it would crawl too...
> 
> I started this poll to get an idea on what the average and above average user is using.
> 
> Should it have been better out the door... most definently... However the software updates that have come out, have improved the unit significantly. This unit is not the same thing that rolled out in November.


IF adding 300 seson passes cripples my Dtivo to the point it is a slow as a R15 with 20? well, you will be right. But what a sad comment about the R15.

Dowe know exactly what has been made significantly better? I brought up the idea for a detailed listing of issues and confirmed fixes. I understand that is alot of work, but none exists. THe most significant "fix" was the addition of 30s-slip which although addressing a "want" of customers actually was not a fix....neither was a screen saver on XM channels (good idea, but not a fix).

I understand FR v Repeats, may be improving(conflicting reports), but how is the R15 significantly improved since November? People still miss shows, People still get partial shows.

Sure we want it fixed yesterday..well November would have been nice...but I think we have a right to demand that. We are not project managers trying to get our team to debug the software...we are CUSTOMERS.

:soapbox: :rant: 
(ALL CAPS and expletives deleted)
if D* wants data/information on what issues exist, how many SL's people want/need, or any other info because they are "watching" this board then they should officially post here or have a method for submitting that information. 
It infuriates me that they suppossedly get information from this board with no feedback. We get 2nd-hand "confirmations" that things are "on the drawing board" and "coming soon", and incredibly few confirmed fixes of known issues. Then we are supposed to believe that things have gotten significantly better???
How? By comparing to Dtivos that were built 3 years ago that have 300 Season passes?

Sure, i am happy there have been software releases, but I don't reward my children for getting in trouble at school only 4 times this week instead of 5.

Workarounds are great....it's nice to know that more than 20 SL will clog things down...BUT. Many people on this board have said..."my machine is alot faster since I lowered my SL"..THAT'S NOT A FIX.....D*TV gets no credit for that.

Good to know. But that's it.

I probably have a lot of SL.I typically have 30 season passes/SL just for kids shows(KAM -1) this way the most recent episodes are always there--my own VOD/Showcases plan. Add shows I like, my wife's, the ones I hope to watch someday to see if i like them and finally Wishlist type programs.. How people get to 100+ I dunno, but i can see how it happens. That's why I got a DVR. THat's why i got an R15 for more HD capacity......fools gold


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I didn't say it couldn't be done, it is just it will slow the unit down.
> (I would hate to try and move the priorities around with 380.... Just at the 15 I have on my HR10, it takes 3-4 minutes just to move one recording)
> 
> I do agree that the limits should be "raised" or eliminated.... that is not the point.
> ...


Actually, he reported a 3-4 minute Season Pass Manager reordering. Since most of those wishlists don't have any hits in the next two weeks, it shouldn't take very long to skip over them.

I just find it funny that you picked "300" out of the air as some absurdly large number that nobody would ever use, then I did a Google search on "300 season passes" and found someone quite happily using a late 1990s TiVo with 16MB of RAM and a 30-ish MHz processor to manage almost 400 autorecord wishlists.

Gates never said it, of course, but I'm reminded of the famous "nobody will ever need more than 640K of RAM".


----------



## madisn (Apr 26, 2006)

I somewhat like the 50 SL option - 

My unit is only a couple of months old, so I havent hit the limit. But, with a max of 50, when I do hit that point it almost serves as a reminder for me to delet the junk. 

I probably have about 20-25 perhaps more in there now, but I can already think of several shows that never made it this year that I wanted to give a chance (ie.. Heist, Four Kings) - and not to mention that I need to remove the shows that are now over (West Wing, Charmed). I 'should' have only about 15-25 at a time, maybe a bit more in a couple years - but really, 50 is a good number.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I do agree that the limits should be "raised" or eliminated.... that is not the point.
> But what would happen if they elimiate the limit, and the unit comes to a complete halt? they can't have that either.
> 
> They are planning to increase the limits... They have not abandoned the issue...


Earl you have a valid point, I know they are working on it and we can't have it today, but it's just weird that it 30-50 would cause an issue in the first place (maybe that's why the limited it to 50???). I think the issue is why did they think that 50 would be an ok number? I assume they did some research and looked at other DVR's. I'm not even saying I want this done now (althought that would be nice), I'm just worried it can't be done at all. I don't want the future of the R15 to be "Great unit, lighting fast, records SL's great, but if you put more then 20 SL in it and all that's out the window." If they can fix it good, but at this point I'm not sure they will be able to without killing or freezing the unit (I'd loved to be proved wrong, I really would).

*Morgantown* if your around do you know if the people on the other side of the pond have issues with SL limits? Is been so long I forgot if that was ever brought up?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mikewolf13 said:


> :soapbox: :rant:
> (ALL CAPS and expletives deleted)
> if D* wants data/information on what issues exist, how many SL's people want/need, or any other info because they are "watching" this board then they should officially post here or have a method for submitting that information.
> It infuriates me that they suppossedly get information from this board with no feedback. We get 2nd-hand "confirmations" that things are "on the drawing board" and "coming soon", and incredibly few confirmed fixes of known issues. Then we are supposed to believe that things have gotten significantly better???
> How? By comparing to Dtivos that were built 3 years ago that have 300 Season passes?


You know what.... [BSG Mode on] Frakit [/BSG]

*I*, *ME*, *Earl*, *ebonovic* started this thread.

If anything, have you not seen my posts over the last 6 months. 
If it was a request for "Directv" support reasons, I have stated as so.

I started this thread, as for the last week across this forums (And others) I have seen the "cap" issue being brought up again and pounded on....

So *I* wanted to bring it as a point of discussion, and get an idea of what our use base is using... vs just the "loud" voices hammering on the unit.

I have made choices over the last week to remain a part of this forum, vs other opportunties..... I truely hope I made the right one.. 

You all chat amongst yourself...

I am taking a brake for a while.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Bobman said:


> What do you even need a poll for, of course the majority have less than 20-30 SL's. Most ma and pops in the real world probably dont even have 10.
> 
> What now are we going to justify all the limits by this poll ? If the DirecTivos can have unlimited SP's and work almost perfectly then R-15 should too. Of course, I highly doubt the R-15 will "ever" and I mean EVER work as reliably as a DirecTivo as DirecTV seems to have their priorites on adding things just to shut people up over making a fully functional actual working unit.


Well said, Bobman.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

madisn said:


> I somewhat like the 50 SL option -
> 
> My unit is only a couple of months old, so I havent hit the limit. But, with a max of 50, when I do hit that point it almost serves as a reminder for me to delet the junk.
> 
> I probably have about 20-25 perhaps more in there now, but I can already think of several shows that never made it this year that I wanted to give a chance (ie.. Heist, Four Kings) - and not to mention that I need to remove the shows that are now over (West Wing, Charmed). I 'should' have only about 15-25 at a time, maybe a bit more in a couple years - but really, 50 is a good number.


:eek2: 
Just goes to show you, just about anything can be spun into a "feature". Do you like having to reset the box so you can get some exercise?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> Bzzt.
> 
> There's a thread at TCF where a guy has 380 on his Series 1.
> 
> ...


I would pretty interested to see if he has a cache card installed in the S1. 380 on the base memory and that thing would crawl as the SP DB would be huge and hard to deal with.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> I would pretty interested to see if he has a cache card installed in the S1. 380 on the base memory and that thing would crawl as the SP DB would be huge and hard to deal with.


I can't say for sure, but he doesn't mention it, and he doesn't ever post in the underground, so my gut says the only upgrading he's done is disk space.

But you can ask for yourself
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=279477

I'd do it myself, but I'm sort of not welcome there.

Besides, you say that as if it all ever needs to be in RAM. You're thinking like a DirecTV programmer.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> I can't say for sure, but he doesn't mention it, and he doesn't ever post in the underground, so my gut says the only upgrading he's done is disk space.
> 
> But you can ask for yourself
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=279477
> ...


No simply has to do with I have owned 2 S1's and 2 S2's and I know the S1 had serious speed issues that installing the Cache Card helped. You could choose the amount of ram you wanted to add. Regardless of if the data is stored in ram or stored on disk it still has to be brought into ram at some point to be dealt with and because of that it makes the amount of data you can pull into ram smaller.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You know what.... [BSG Mode on] Frakit [/BSG]
> 
> *I*, *ME*, *Earl*, *ebonovic* started this thread.
> 
> ...


I am not here to attack you Earl. I may disagree with what you say...but...I am sorry If i tend to "kill the messenger"

I appreciate that you are here to help.
I appreciate that you try to convery information to/from D*

As well-intentioned as it may be.....and as better than the likely alternative it may be...I...me....mikewolf13 get frustrated that D* uses you and this board in this manner to convery/gather information.

it's like me asking my friend to ask his sister to ask her friend if she might like me....

I also get frustrated reading posts about how signifigcantly improved it is or that in a couple of months it will be significantly better. There is *no* evidence of either.

Too often you have to take the heat for things that should be directed (no pun intended) to D*. But you are the liason to D*, unofficial as it may be.

That sucks and I do not envy you.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Umm.... Take a look at the HR10-250... As you get more and more "season passes", the unit get slower and slower and slower. What is the #1 thing we tell users over at TCF on how to make their HR10-250 faster..... remove uneeded Season Passes, delete some recordings from their hard drive, remove uneeded wishlists.... hmmmm sounds familiar?
> Same with the SD versions... but that was massively reduced with the 6.x software. I bet if you add 300 Season Passes to the TiVo unit, it would crawl too...


But, it still works, and it is up to the user to decide on the tradeoff between number of passes and speed of response. And I'm glad you mentioned 6.x software, because if D* had released the 6.x software for the hr10-250, many of the speed issues you cite would presumably have been improved, just as on the SD versions.


Earl Bonovich said:


> DirecTV wants to get this product to be the best it can be.... however, everyone here seems to want it yesterday or overnight.... Should it have been better out the door... most definently... but it wasn't. There is anything that can change that. However the software updates that have come out, have improved the unit significantly. This unit is not the same thing that rolled out in November.


I have seen absolutely no evidence, other than wishful thinking, that D* wants their dvr service to be the best available. Based on the crippled directivos they've been selling for years, the evidence is actually to the contrary. If they really wanted to offer the best dvr service, they'd offer their customers a choice. House brand for those with less demanding needs, or who prefer the different user interface, or tivo brand, with full mrv and hme features enabled, for those who prefer tivo. They could even charge a premium for the tivo boxes and make more money! (I believe this is the strategy which Comcast will soon be following.)


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

mikewolf13 said:


> I also get frustrated reading posts about how signifigcantly improved it is or that in a couple of months it will be significantly better. There is *no* evidence of either.


Thanks not true (at least the first part). The R15 has gotten alot better. It now usally records what you tell it 99.9% of the time. Iin Nov it was like rolling dice and I'm not talking about the first/run repeat issue, just recording a program in general. The lockups are less (but still there) and we have 30 second slip.

As for what it will be in the next months, your right, we don't know but I have fate in Earl and D*. I'm just not sure if the box is capable of doing it. I'm just glad that someone smiled on Earl and he has been kind enough to share the info with us.

Earl, you doing a great job. Keep it up. We all appreciate what you do. :biggthump


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I'm just glad that someone smiled on Earl and he has been kind enough to share the info with us.
> 
> Earl, you doing a great job. Keep it up. We all appreciate what you do. :biggthump


Second that!


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> The R15 has gotten alot better. It now usually records what you tell it 99.9% of the time. do. :biggthump


I am glad that is your experience. Once I sense that is generally true, i may re-activate mine.

But based on what I read here, 99.9% is an overestimate on the predictible reliability of any given R15.

even if I reduce SL, never use padding and monitor the TDL daily.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

It IS much improved since November. If we are willing to admit that, then DTV should be willing to admit that it was not ready for use when released and as such, should thank all of us for sticking with it. Earl has taken on the "middle man" status and DTV can duck and cover by using him as a shield. It's time they officially stepped up to the plate just as "the others" (not a reference to Lost) have on TCF. Heck, they don't even reply on their own DTV board.

It's all about service, and theirs is lacking.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

mikewolf13 said:


> I am glad that is your experience. Once I sense that is generally true, i may re-activate mine.
> 
> But based on what I read here, 99.9% is an overestimate on the predictible reliability of any given R15.
> 
> even if I reduce SL, never use padding and monitor the TDL daily.


We you do activate it again I really don't think you'll have to monitor the Todo list that much. I feel alot more comforatable with what the todo list says since two updates ago. I've also found less issues if you put it into Standby when your not using it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

My apologize to you all..

Some of my "real world" stress is seaping into my online-attitude.

This particular thread, was not a request of my DirecTV contacts. 
This was me just being me, and starting another point of conversation while we wait for the next update.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

mikewolf13 said:


> I am not here to attack you Earl. I may disagree with what you say...but...I am sorry If i tend to "kill the messenger"
> 
> I appreciate that you are here to help.
> I appreciate that you try to convery information to/from D*
> ...


I'm sorry I do not agree the system has gotten better it records shows with far less problems then it used to. As for the other end of if it will get better well they have been doing upgrades so we can only base it n past performance. Outside of that I can't tell you if it will or not, nor for that matter can I tell you if the world will stil exist tomorrow but based on past performance I would say the world will still be there.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

I guess i'm next. .................

There are many different "personal opinions" here, regarding the past, present and future stability of the R15 as well as its reliability. Many users consider it to be performing "better" and more reliable, where others consider it to be "no better" or maybe even worse in it's present state. Regardless, of the opinion, it is a "personal opinion" and no-one has the right to dispute that opinion.

For ones to say, "there is no evidence", purely says that others do not have the right to their opinion. If one experiences more reliable performance, then to that user, it is "evidence", regardless of whether others share the same opinion or not.

Earl, myself or Clint, should not be the ones who so-called, "take the heat". Remember, we are just Moderators, not the guys who design and build the boxes, and surely not employees of DirecTV. With that said, taking cheap shots at us, when we are "users" just like you, is frustration that should be directed elsewhere.

My apologies to those that i may have offended or disagreed with. As a Moderator, i should always take "the high road", but i am human as well, and have the right also, to my "Personal Opinion". 

With that being said, and with "due respect" to Earl, let's take this thread, which i have also been a contributor to its "off-topic" discussion, "Back On Topic" to discussion on "How many SL's" you have.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> *Morgantown* if your around do you know if the people on the other side of the pond have issues with SL limits? Is been so long I forgot if that was ever brought up?


Hey cabana, just saw your post (new job and have yet to catch up on dstalk...yada, yada, yada) and have yet to read the rest of this thread.

Here are some comments about Sky+ series links from across the pond:

"Sky please GET WITH THE PROGRAM! Store the EPG on the hard drive..."

"I had about 10 series link set up (correction, the wife had...) and for the first week every single program recorded successfully. The second week is where the funnies start to occur. All is highlighted in red in the guide, and all programs show up in planned recordings. However, half of them failed to record. No failure messages. It is very annoying to see a planned recording for yesterday sat in your planned recording list!

I have just reformatted and am going to hold off for a while. Will give it another go *after the next software update*, as this will be a great feature when they actually get it working." (the bold was me)

I completely admit this was from a two+ minute glance at a Sky+ forum. In that brief search on searching "series link" I did not see any specific mention of a maximum number complaint. That said, TiVo has been out of the euro market for some time (IIRC) and the TiVo's did not get that much penetration.

Perhaps the matter is not raised because due to lack of adoption to "set and forget" as is typical with "TiVo." Perhaps I did not see it since I have not kept up there as much as here (which is not much), not to mention it was a brief "look see."

The general series link comments were not positive and the above two are actually kind comments in the scheme of things. Most of the comments were more along the lines of the series links "not working."

Honestly, I do not know about a overt maximum series link issue with the Sky+ boxes. If you set a few (10, 20, whatever...) and they are not reliable, perhaps the maximum number has just not come into play?

The only reference was one person who was asked about a maximum number who responded that he had two+ pages of SL's WITHOUT problems.

I hope to get caught back up later this summer .

EDIT: Pardon the post if it seems "off topic." Just responded to cabana's post from earlier in the thread... I have no season passes on my R15 as it is still deactivated .


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Thanks not true (at least the first part). The R15 has gotten alot better. It now usally records what you tell it 99.9% of the time.


My own experience is somewhere in the 80-95% range.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

ISWIZ said:


> It's time they officially stepped up to the plate just as "the others" (not a reference to Lost) have on TCF.


Yup, that's probably the biggest problem in my mind. A lack of service is bad in itself. But, we have here a lack of integrity.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> My apologize to you all.


You've earned the right to blow off steam, rant, or do whatever seems to help. I've been in the middle in my real life. Apart from being no fun, it's generally thankless. I hope that you feel appreciated here, despite the high levels of frustration and frequent disagreements that characterize this forum. You are a force for good. :sure:


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

wbmccarty said:


> You've earned the right to blow off steam, rant, or do whatever seems to help. I've been in the middle in my real life. Apart from being no fun, it's generally thankless. I hope that you feel appreciated here, despite the high levels of frustration and frequent disagreements that characterize this forum. You are a force for good. :sure:


Amen to that brother, I second that. Earl, your a human being with no need for further appology. With that said, some would even say "showing" that your human clears you from being a D* employee:lol: it's not been the greatest of times for ya too so, ya know...
Fortunatley you do have alot of support here in the DB of STalk, because all of us here have one very respectable thing in common, we are all seekers of understanding. Anyone whom comes here and either asks a question, provides an answer or simply uses it as a resource is alike in this way. People of whom lack the motivation to / or just don't care, don't come in here. We do though, everyday, and that's an incredible thing when you take a minute and imagine the people, right at the moment they are trying something you or any other person has suggested and it works. It's a good moment for them no matter what, it is also a positive reaction to an energy that originated from you for no other reason but to help someone. That_ really_ makes you human, and is also what most all of us would define as a friend. So here's to ya, here's to all of ya, without people like there are here, things would get pretty redundent in life:lol: not to mention the trace of corelation between this forum and the reassured faith that the R15 is really going to prove itself worthy....someday......next someday..... well, when it does it is sure to silence a few emoticons, until the next blank screen:hurah: With all of that said, you know where I stand. So the next time you get a "tude" just think about that, it's natural, your aware of it, and that's why every one of us is here. Because we're understanders, supporters and it's how we react, all of us are comon in that way. Peace, I gotta work in the morning.:eek2:

It's mornin now, yes I had one tee many martoonies last night, but it all still holds.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Sky+ Series Links history lesson:











> Conclusion
> 
> Well we cannot complain about what the Series Link is there to do. In a world where we don't really want to become too dependant on machines, the fact that by pressing buttons and selecting programmes that can be linked to set up the next reminder or recording of your favourite programme, is very welcome indeed. Now setting these up and enjoying them should be very easy indeed, however too many of us are fully aware of the Series Links failings, and therefore possibly missing the next programme in the series. Because of this only 13 voted (6.19%) were very content with series links, however 51.43% are still understandably not content with the link and feel that there are still far too many failings to be fully satisfied. 89 people (42,38%)voted that they were content, possibly the very lucky ones that viewing pleasure has not been disrupted. :


From August 2003.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Walters thanks for that. I'm still looking to see if the sky boxs have a cap on SL's. While looking for that i ran across this:

_6. What is the "17 minute bug"?

The "17 minute bug" has plagued many owners who upgraded their Sky+ machines (and unfortunately some users who haven't) since the firmware containing the Dual Recording functionality was released. The bug freezes any Sky+ recordings at the hour mark, effectively ruining a recording that runs beyond this duration. A major symptom of this bug is that the infected program always jumps back to the seventeen-minute mark if you are to fast forward or rewind through your recording between 17 minutes and the time the recording freezes. Additionally playback of the recording past 51 minutes is normally impossible.

The 17 Minute Bug can infect otherwise successful recordings if the "unfixed" Sky+ machine is reset, or if the Sky+ box is over 80% of its capacity.

It looks like the latest version of the Sky+ V2 firmware for both Pace and Amstrad receivers have fixed this bug, but the 17 minute bug still exists on V1 machines. We hope Sky will fix the V1 firmware at a later date, as there no manual fix we can perform ourselves._

At least we don't have this issue.


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

lets not inspire the equipment


----------



## Sexxxychibabe (May 20, 2006)

I got 17


----------

